# String problems



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

hey guys, I just respooled a pole for some jiggin, it is about a week old, and already has those heavy loopty-loop things that ruin casting abilities...

I think I bought xl or xt or whatever it is, in smooth casting...

my older pole has 5 year old line, and still hasn't gotten all curly cued...

Anyone know a brand that doesn't make those swirls?? I prefer smooth casting, but just want something that won't do that on me so quick...

thanks for the help


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

cough cough nudge nudge fire line cough cough


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> cough cough nudge nudge fire line cough cough


Cough cough cough.. Nudge nudge. :beer:

Good stuff!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well thats the only stuff I ever use anymore. If fact if I didn't use it, I wouldn't have caught my first muskie in the summer, bass fishing the other day.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

All I have on rods also. Even though I haven't even touched a rod all year!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> All I have on rods also. Even though I haven't even touched a rod all year!


Of course you meant to say fishing rod!

Whitehorse are you back reeling? I have been using mono jigging and only had the problem twice. Once my anti reverse button got pushed and the other was I had too much line on my spool. I am using Stren Clear Blue 8lb test.

I have been tempted to change to fireline but have not made the jump yet. A nice man let me try his set up and he had the $250 rod and fire line and you could feel everything.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

When respooling a spinning reel with monofilament, make sure to lay the line spool flat and have the line unspooling off in the same direction that it goes on the reel spool. Spool new line through the rod guides to the reel. You can check to see if it's going on the right way by dropping your rod tip to the new line spool. If the line coils and lays nicely it's going on right, if it twists up and tangles, flip the spool over.

I like fireline on my trolling poles, but I like the mono on my jig poles. I like a little line stretch when setting the hook with a jig.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

MOB said:


> I like fireline on my trolling poles, but I like the mono on my jig poles. I like a little line stretch when setting the hook with a jig.


I agree, the baitcaster I will have will have some fireline for sure..

I think a few misunderstood my prob.

When I cast it doesn't tangle. What it does it look like someone used a curling iron on it, and when it is laid out on the water it's all curlie-cued..

maybe the sun made it this way, or maybe it was becuase it's only 6 lb test, or just the brand. I have another rod that has 8 lb and hasn't done it for the last 4 years.....

either way i'm catching many fish, just don't like how it looks I guess


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay now I know what you are talking about. Not sure if it is the memory of being on your spool or what. I notice when you get to the bottom of a spool of new line it has that curl as well. I have been told if you run a rubber band over the line that curl will go away. I never tried it though.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> I have been told if you run a rubber band over the line that curl will go away. I never tried it though.


so maybe it's a heat thing? i'd immagine thats what the rubber band would do, friction, heat, not curl....

i'd hate to do it every time though, and this line isn't at the bottom of the spool, it's after 10 feet or so....


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally, using spinning reels I was always frustrated with using mono and fluorocarbon (Berkley Vanish). I was constantly dealing with it flying off the reel's spool, memory, detecting soft hits, etc. Everyone has a preference. But, I absolutely love Fireline (6lbs.). If worried about line detection, I use a 2-4' Fluorocarbon (Berkley Vanish). Give it a try. But, remember to back the spool with a few yards of mono. Fireline doesn't stretch so its doesn't "bite" into the spool and WILL spin around the spool under good tension. I thought my drag was broken at first! Good luck and let us know if you do try it.


----------

